# What Does Your Breakfast Normally Look Like?



## anewguy (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm trying to figure up a good way to have breakfast at work.  How do you guys normally handle the most important meal of the day?


----------



## bigdog (Feb 17, 2016)

I just started splitting my breakfast up to a shake with 1 scoop of whey and 3 whole scrambled eggs prior to workout and then 3 whole scrambled eggs and half a cup of boiled potatoes right after workout. So far so good...


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 17, 2016)

anewguy said:


> I'm trying to figure up a good way to have breakfast at work.  How do you guys normally handle the most important meal of the day?



Before I leave the house at 5:30am I usually eat something. Most of the time it's 3 eggs fried in butter.

Then my actual breakfast at work is plain instant oats (1 serving), 1 serving of chia seeds (filling), 5mg creatine, 1 serving of honey. Add hot water, microwave 1 minute, add in 1 serving of peanut butter and I mix and eat it at my desk.


----------



## anewguy (Feb 17, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Before I leave the house at 5:30am I usually eat something. Most of the time it's 3 eggs fried in butter.
> 
> Then my actual breakfast at work is plain instant oats (1 serving), 1 serving of chia seeds (filling), 5mg creatine, 1 serving of honey. Add hot water, microwave 1 minute, add in 1 serving of peanut butter and I mix and eat it at my desk.



What kind of oats are you using?


----------



## Maijah (Feb 17, 2016)

Breakfast is the most unhealthy meal I eat. Always some sort of egg/meat/cheese combo, with extra meat. Sometimes I get a blt with extra bacon. However I don't go and sit at a desk all day.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 17, 2016)

anewguy said:


> What kind of oats are you using?



I use these...

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/quaker-oats-quick-1-minute-oatmeal-2-5-lb/prod6780236.ip







Here are the chia seeds I use (they are all the same).

http://www.amazon.com/Viva-Labs-Organic-Seeds-Pound/dp/B00OZYNGUS/ref=zg_bs_6492299011_1









Also, I sometimes add a serving of protein powder (vanilla) into my oats as well if I have the extra cals to blow.


----------



## WARRIOR (Feb 17, 2016)

I eat 2 whole eggs plus 10 egg whites and a cup of oatmeal every morning like clockwork.  Cook it the night before, and then pack it in my Isobag cooler with my other meals for the work day.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 17, 2016)

WARRIOR said:


> I eat 2 whole eggs plus 10 egg whites and a cup of oatmeal every morning like clockwork.  Cook it the night before, and then pack it in my Isobag cooler with my other meals for the work day.



Isobag, you're a baller!


----------



## WARRIOR (Feb 17, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Isobag, you're a baller!



You got that right.  Picked one up at the Arnold a few years ago.  Came with 12 containers too.  It also doubles as my briefcase.  Even has room for my tablet.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 17, 2016)

I eat 10 egg whites and a cup of oatmeal with a cup of fruit every morning.  I actually just pour my egg whites into a glass and drink them.  the oatmeal only takes 5 minutes to cook so it doesn't take up a lot of time.


----------



## anewguy (Feb 17, 2016)

WARRIOR said:


> You got that right.  Picked one up at the Arnold a few years ago.  Came with 12 containers too.  It also doubles as my briefcase.  Even has room for my tablet.



I've looked at those.  I like the backpack but no way I am spending that kind of money on it lol.  Maybe I'll fab something...


----------



## WARRIOR (Feb 17, 2016)

anewguy said:


> I've looked at those.  I like the backpack but no way I am spending that kind of money on it lol.  Maybe I'll fab something...




If you buy them at an Expo you can usually get a pretty good deal especially towards the end of the day when they are packing up to leave.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 17, 2016)

WARRIOR said:


> If you buy them at an Expo you can usually get a pretty good deal especially towards the end of the day when they are packing up to leave.



Yeah, at $144 I'm not picking one up any time soon unless I find me a sugar momma.

http://www.amazon.com/Pack-Fitness-...id=1455723974&sr=8-1&keywords=isobag+backpack


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Feb 17, 2016)

For me it's usually one scoop of whey, two slices of Ezekiel toast with 2 tablespoons of natural peanut butter, fish oil, creatine, and two 20mg tabs of Winny!


----------



## mickems (Feb 17, 2016)

1 cup Irish steel cut oats, 1cup blueberries, 1 banana, and cup of coffee at 5 am(pre-workout) and 1 scoop whey protein, 3 scrambled egg and roast beef omelette w/ cheese and a cup of coffee after workout.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 17, 2016)

4 egg omelette with ham, pepper and tomato, potatoes and wheat toast most of the time.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 17, 2016)

anewguy said:


> I'm trying to figure up a good way to have breakfast at work.  How do you guys normally handle the most important meal of the day?



My breakfast it split up into two..I wake up early have first breakfast which is, Shredded wheat'n bran cereal with skim milk, 1 glass of naked fruit smoothie,  a chobani almond coco nut greek yogurt, 1 scoop of whey isolate protein powder then back to sleep for 2 hours. 

2nd breakfast  is 4 eggs with ketchup, smart balance flaxseed butter, 3 slices of turkey bacon, 1 tbsp of omega-3 smart balance oil, 1 glass of orange juice, 1 protein Belgium waffle by kodiak cakes (power cakes) with 60% cocoa dark chocolate chips.

In total this comes out to be about 1718 calroies with 100g protein, 60g of fats, 191g of crabs....this is where a lot of my fats come from but low in saturated fats.


----------



## grind4it (Feb 17, 2016)

6 whole eggs
2 cups instant oats (dry)
1 tbls honey

This is my current meal 1. This changes throughout the year.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 17, 2016)

4 whole eggs
2 egg whites
1 cup oats
1 tbsp. local raw honey.
I combined everything in a large bowl and mix it up. Takes me less than 10 minutes from start to finish.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 17, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> 4 whole eggs
> 2 egg whites
> 1 cup oats
> 1 tbsp. local raw honey.
> I combined everything in a large bowl and mix it up. Takes me less than 10 minutes from start to finish.


You eat that raw/cold???


----------



## gomad75 (Feb 17, 2016)

I thought Dbol was the breakfast of champions?


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 17, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> You eat that raw/cold???



You're fukking insane Tool. I scramble the eggs while the oats are being microwaved and mix the COOKED contents together.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 17, 2016)

gomad75 said:


> I thought Dbol was the breakfast of champions?



You play sports?
Yeah I play BALL!.... Dbol!


----------



## bronco (Feb 17, 2016)

1 cup oatmeal with a few blueberries 1 pack Splenda. 4 to 6 egg whites. 3 whole eggs


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 17, 2016)

4 whole eggs, 2 egg white
2 cups of Oatmeal with brown sugar and blueberries or 4 slices of Ezekiel Bread
Cup of Pineapple Juice


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 17, 2016)

DarksideSix said:


> I eat 10 egg whites and a cup of oatmeal with a cup of fruit every morning.  I actually just pour my egg whites into a glass and drink them.  the oatmeal only takes 5 minutes to cook so it doesn't take up a lot of time.



Who is this guy?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 17, 2016)

anewguy said:


> I'm trying to figure up a good way to have breakfast at work.  How do you guys normally handle the most important meal of the day?



A box of poptarts and milk.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 17, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> My breakfast it split up into two..I wake up early have first breakfast which is, Shredded wheat'n bran cereal with skim milk, 1 glass of naked fruit smoothie,  a chobani almond coco nut greek yogurt, 1 scoop of whey isolate protein powder then back to sleep for 2 hours.
> 
> 2nd breakfast  is 4 eggs with ketchup, smart balance flaxseed butter, 3 slices of turkey bacon, 1 tbsp of omega-3 smart balance oil, 1 glass of orange juice, 1 protein Belgium waffle by kodiak cakes (power cakes) with 60% cocoa dark chocolate chips.
> 
> In total this comes out to be about 1718 calroies with 100g protein, 60g of fats, 191g of crabs....this is where a lot of my fats come from but low in saturated fats.



Those Chobani flips ain't no joke, aren't they yummy!?


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 17, 2016)

Shake on the road to work. Protein, oatmeal (dry) almond butter blended


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 17, 2016)

500 grams egg whites, 30 grams of raw honey (in my tea) and a bagel.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 17, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Those Chobani flips ain't no joke, aren't they yummy!?



SO good dizzle can't get enough of them..i eat them in about 30 seconds


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 17, 2016)

TheDarkSide six sounds like rich piana.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 17, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> 4 egg omelette with ham, pepper and tomato, potatoes and wheat toast most of the time.



Yep, throw in New York strip steak, or a rainbow trout, yogurt w/granola, glass of cran. juice, glass of milk, cup of coffee, let the day begin!


----------



## bvs (Feb 17, 2016)

1/2 cup oats
8 egg whites
Scoop of protien 
4tbsp coconut oil
Choc milk

Throw it all in a shaker and smash it down


----------



## SuperSaiyan (Feb 18, 2016)

4oz chuck steak with 2eggs and 4 egg white with 1 cup of oats and some toast with almond butter


----------



## jojo58 (Feb 18, 2016)

I start with a protein shake, usually body fortress chocolate whey isolate 1 scoop in water with ice and I take my vitamins with it. multivitamin, D3, Calcium citrate, B-12, 400mg of caffeine,  Then, I do the Trodizzle pre workout mix, Hemavol2, 2scoops of ESP, 1 scoop of L-arginine AKG.  Then gym for 2 hrs. after gym before I leave for work I eat 1lb of turkey, chicken or hard boiled eggs. sometimes I make big pots of  vegetarian chili all mushrooms and beans with a dash of brown rice and take a bowl of that on the road with me. and maybe a cup of coffee.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 18, 2016)

Damn your guys breakfasts are kinda boring. Lol

I'll usually do a half box of cinnamon toast crunch or coco pebbles. Or 5 of those fluffy big waffles. Love waffles. Always with a huge glass of milk. Been adding a few bananas in the morning now too. I like to get alot of carbs in early in the day before I train.


----------



## grind4it (Feb 18, 2016)

I cook it, but you could eat it raw or as shake


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 18, 2016)

ecksrated said:


> damn your guys breakfasts are kinda boring. Lol
> 
> i'll usually do a half box of cinnamon toast crunch or coco pebbles. Or 5 of those fluffy big waffles. Love waffles. Always with a huge glass of milk. Been adding a few bananas in the morning now too. I like to get alot of carbs in early in the day before i train.



hahahahahaha.


----------

